# Is there an Aire in Lourdes



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Hi all
We are off to France on Tuesday   & intend stopping in Lourdes for a few days. We were told last year that there was an Aire now in Lourdes itself, has anyone got any information on this? or any Aire Communale near-by.
Many thanks in advance.

Regards

R&M


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Richard and Mary

Have a look here:-

http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm

Click on "cliquez pur entre" on the next page click on "Rechercher une aire" on the left hand menu.

Then click on Dept 65 on the map and Lourdes is on the list. Click on Lourdes and it gives you the info and directions.


----------



## RichardandMary (May 9, 2005)

Thanks for that Jenny


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

Yes it on Avenue Alexandre Marqui. N21

N 43 06 37 57
W 0 02 13 21

About 2 km from Basilica.

Hope this helps.

Be sure and go to Gavarnie.


----------



## Sundial (May 11, 2005)

*Lourdes*

We were in Lourdes a couple of years ago and would advise you that there are a couple of travellers sites on the road into the town. We were constantly accosted by beggars especially in the religious shops. The shop assistants seemed to be on high alert and the visitors very verbal :evil: when approached by a beggar.

We parked up just for a few hours close by to the Grotto etc but were very relieved to get out of town in one piece.

It is a wonderful, moving experience though and because we were there on a Sunday were able to join in the service. It was just a shame we were unable to relax.

Don't let me put you off - just be more informed!!

Sundial


----------



## Nora+Neil (May 1, 2005)

sundial

Was there in May 2006. Stayed in Campsite in centre of town. Never seen any beggers.
Lots of Stalls, which is a pity. Its not what its about. 

Its is a wonderful experience. We were there for the night time procession. There was people from all over the world.

Regards


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

Ciao Richard and Mary,
You will enjoy the experience of Lourdes. Last time with camper was November 2006, lousy wether but a lovely time.
Stayed at 
Camping d'Arrouach,
9 rue des Trois Archanges
65100 Lourdes
www.camping-arouach.com

The local tourist board will give you lots of advice where to park/aires:
www.lourdes-infotourisme.com

We found that some campers were overnighting c/o LeClerc Supermarket,
Avenue Francois Abadie.
The tourist board also directed us to two free parking places for campers at:
Esplanade du Paradis,
and just over the bridge from this an 'aire' supervised and enclosed for campers/coaches.
Have a look also at :
www.campingcar.enliberte.free.fr

saluti,
eddied


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Lourdes - edit*

 sorry,
edit, should be :
www.camping-arrouach.com

I missed out an 'r'

also the campingcar en liberte site seems to be kaput.

well, it is early in the morning! :roll:

saluti,
eddied


----------

